# Transmission fluid change questions.



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Thinking that I need to change the auto trans fluid and filter. Going to buy the kit from Blau parts, they have a how to. Was under the car today finishing up the t-belt and v/c gaskets, thought I would look at stuff and the pictures online don't look like the allroad. Didn't see the fill plug. Draining is a no brainer. Is there a how to? allroadfaq has nothing. Can someone give pointers or a link?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

The fill plug is the drain plug. There is a special tool that the dealer uses. You could probably rig something up but you need a scan tool of some sort to read tranny temp.


----------



## JBallou (Jan 6, 2009)

Any idea how much $ at the dealer? I don't have the scan tool yet. Book time?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

i THINK we charge an hour and a half


----------

